# interesting training



## kung fu fighter (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## KPM (Nov 29, 2014)

Cool!  But not everyone has a Chi Sau tree in their back yard!  ;-)


----------



## Buka (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd probably put my eye out. :0


----------



## Marnetmar (Nov 29, 2014)

Heh, I've considered building myself something serving a similar purpose, a Tut Sau (jerking hand) dummy of sorts.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 29, 2014)

Had a tree I used as an iron man but eventualy it broke
I like the idea of this type of trainning


----------



## geezer (Nov 29, 2014)

I use tree branches all the time for solo escrima training. For WC I'd prefer a partner. Still, I like the idea.


----------



## Takai (Nov 29, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 32980 (Nov 29, 2014)

I used to do that when I was a kid. (Like once)


----------



## yak sao (Nov 29, 2014)

hey, I recognize that wing chun branch.....


----------



## GENS_WT (Dec 9, 2014)

looks cool and interesting.


----------



## Kwan Sau (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey.....is that TreeBeard?  ;-)


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 9, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Hey.....is that TreeBeard?  ;-)


---------------------------------

Could be a tree with a snake engine


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 9, 2014)

Buka said:


> I'd probably put my eye out. :0



I KNOW I would....heck regular Chi Sau put my eye out


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 10, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I KNOW I would....heck regular Chi Sau put my eye out


---------------------------------

???Did your chi sao partner(s) lack control over their motions?


----------



## wtxs (Dec 10, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> Could be a tree with a snake engine



Now now Joy.  But it does rooting itself to the earth, give it structure for power generation, force flow using its multiple branch links, spitting its leaves like poison darts, pretty sure they can put your eyes out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 10, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> ---------------------------------
> 
> ???Did your chi sao partner(s) lack control over their motions?



Well I wish I could blame him but it was pure stupidity on my part.... blocked and was to relaxed and caught myself in the eye with the knuckle of my index finger


----------



## yak sao (Dec 10, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I wish I could blame him but it was pure stupidity on my part.... blocked and was to relaxed and caught myself in the eye with the knuckle of my index finger



You really need to come up with a better story...how about this?......
" _I was on an island where a rogue Shaolin monk was holding a martial arts tournament when I had to fight this big guy_"......oh wait, that's from Enter the Dragon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2014)

yak sao said:


> You really need to come up with a better story...how about this?......
> " _I was on an island where a rogue Shaolin monk was holding a martial arts tournament when I had to fight this big guy_"......oh wait, that's from Enter the Dragon.



Tired that....my wife told me I'm not Bruce Lee


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 11, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I wish I could blame him but it was pure stupidity on my part.... blocked and was to relaxed and caught myself in the eye with the knuckle of my index finger



I can empathize. Throughout my entire martial arts career, my worst injuries have been the ones I inflicted on myself through stupidity or klutziness, not anything someone else did to me.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 11, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I can empathize. Throughout my entire martial arts career, my worst injuries have been the ones I inflicted on myself through stupidity or klutziness, not anything someone else did to me.



Don't get me started on how I broke my ankle....... 3 times


----------

